#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Estruturas Metálicas x Contraventamento? Chave multiuso!

## TreiscBr

Vejam neste link como se possa fixar contraventamentos, e vinculo rigidos em estruturas metálicas, muito interessente, recomendo a quem não via, não conseguia ver como são estes efeitos em terem solicitações de forças externas.

https://www.facebook.com/EngenhariaE...67047/?fref=nf

Neste link devem ter outros videos curtos, assim faça sua busca, para ver que em salas de aulas, muitos professores não tinham prática, eram extremamente teóricos e os alunos ficavam a ver navios.

Se alguém tiver alguma dúvida a nivel molecular, como se comporta a estrutura desde a fundição do aço entrem em contato, para entenderem de aonde vem trincas, fissuras e acabam virando fendas e o perfil metálico com ação de ferrugem, acaba sendo destruido pelas forças solicitantes externas e condições climáticas, da região, do solo, etc.

E, esta chave que deveríamos ter em casa e no trabalho, muito prático.

http://engenhariae.com.br/tecnologia...ce-precisa-ter

Bom divertimento.

----------


## rubem

Essa chave tenho certeza que perderia os pedaços em pouco tempo.

Aquelas chaves que você guarda as pontas num espaço atrás, onde as pontas ficam protegidas, geralmente todo mundo perde as pontas:


Eu tenho 2 dessa, e uma azul similar, ao longo dos anos os funcionários perderam todas as pontas. Naqueles kits com duzias de pontas estão faltando todas as fenda e todas as philips, o resto ninguém usa por isso ninguém perde.

Chave com "partes" eu evito, é quase certeza que vai perder uma parte, e segundo a lei de Murphy será a que você mais usa, e só vai notar no dia que realmente precisar muito dela.

Pra parafuso sextavado só não compro uma dessa porque com certeza ia perder essa ponta:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ta-entrega-_JM

----------

